# East of England Vizsla Whizz



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

We have picked a date for the next Viz Whizz - 30th October 11am - High Lodge Forest Centre Theford (same location as before) Forestry Commission - High Lodge Forest Centre

We hope everyone can make it - if you can let me know at [email protected]

Due to people coming from Norfolk Suffolk, Essex and Cambridge we have renamed our meet up to The East of England Viz Whizz.

Please spread the word and we look forward to seeing you there

thanks

Lynsey


----------



## maxxie (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Lynsey,

Well you can add South Oxfordshire to the list of counties represented, as I am going to be up in the Thetford area that weekend and plan to join you all with my 9 month old Viz called Bentley.
He will have an absolute ball as he loves playing with other Dogs, especially other Vizsla's, so he will be in heaven.
See you there at 11am.

Love Caz & Bentley Boy


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats great!

We seem to be attracting Vizslas from far and wide now )

we look forward to seeing you both there

thanks


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

We are definately coming - from East Yorkshire ! (have emailed you). We are staying at a dog friendly B & B the night before.


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Lynne

yeap your on my list to come too - should be a great day )


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

Our October Vizsla Whizz had a great attendance - double the number of vizslas from our first meet up in September. I do have some photos but am just setting up an area to store and share them.

Our next meet up will take place at Southwold beach, Suffolk on December the 4th. We will meet at 11am at the pier car park. The postcode is IP18 6BN. If you would like to attend please email Lynsey at [email protected] 

Thanks 

Lynsey


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

Our vizsla whizz on the 4th December went well although due to the bad weather we had a fairly low turnout. We had 7 vizslas including a wirehaired and although the week leading up was awful with the snow and ice we had a lovely sunny day on Southwold beach.

Our next meet up is planned for Saturday the 8th January 11am and will take place at Thetford forest (our normal location) - http://www.forestry.gov.uk/highlodge

If you could let me know if you are attending that would be great and of course advise any other vizsla owners you might be aware of.

This just leaves me to say have a lovely Christmas and we look forward to seeing you at a vizsla meet up in 2011.

Many thanks

Lynsey 
[email protected]


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

any pics from the Dec 4th V Whizz?


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry i do have pictures but not had a chance up update - Im pulling together a blog over Christmas and will update with pictures etc )


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

we should be coming to this one with our vizsla, missed the southwold one as coming from essex and weather was bad.


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

That great, look forward to seeing you there )


----------

